# Oh no :( new mini lala...I dont like it!



## anothersquish

My kooky kalidescope mini lala came today and I really dont like it :cry:
Its nothing like the picture, its greener and looks faded and looks much more girly than I imagined. Gutted :cry:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Oh no :( can you send it back?


----------



## thelilbump

oh no!


----------



## mummy_mi

Oh no, send an email to Alix to see if you could swap it for another colour??

Can you take a pic of it so we can see difference? Maybe someone will like it on here and take it off your hands! 

edit: just had a look at C&C and now I remember why I didnt order any of the new prints, as I hate it when its not an actual picture of the nappy!! But I must say that pattern is my fav from the new prints, looks cute but now I'm wondering what it looks like in the fluff!! xx


----------



## anothersquish

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/Theo28thMay036.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/Theo28thMay035.jpg


----------



## sugarpuff

that's no where near as bright as i'd pictured that one :(


----------



## anothersquish

That photo actually makes it look brighter than it is too. The colours are the 'same' but look basically like the nappy has been left in the sunshine for weeks. 
I think Id like it if I hadnt expected something much bolder and brighter. Think I need to put it to one side and just hope I can like it after being so disappointed that its not like the picture :(


----------



## mummy_mi

No it is darker, must say in the flesh it's not as nice, dont think I'd be happy with that either, it looks almost preloved!! Email Alix!! xx


----------



## sjbno1

WSS ^^ I would have said it was preloved too :(


----------



## enola

Aww poor unloved fadey mini lala, it's def. more girly than it seemed to be on the print pics too.


----------



## anothersquish

This so ruined my fluff happiness I have gone and ordered a new LLS from Jabula. Bad mini lala.


----------



## CountingDown

I have that print and the Floriade and I dont like either! They look so faded and no where near as bright as in the pictures!!


----------



## Bayleaf

Same here! Got the kaleidoscope today and sent a very polite email to Alix.
It's nothing to do with C&C, they've been great as always. 
It's just that the print seems to be of poor quality. The colours are dull overall and the patterns in the print seem to bleed into each other.
Gutted.


----------



## CountingDown

I agree, nothing to do with Alix but I am so disappointed with them. I was expected some gorgeous bright funky nappies.


----------



## anothersquish

Mine also has a stitching error on it *sigh* I hadnt noticed it straight up but did just now as I went to send an email to Alix. Feel really silly getting upset over a nappy but I love my Taxi Circles mini lala and couldnt wait for another boy suitable print so I could have more than one :(


----------



## CountingDown

I know what you mean, I was really looking forward to these nappies arriving :( Oh well I have a moo itti to stroke whilst I try and find some replacements!


----------



## sezzlebum

ew that looks awful, i expected them to be really vibrant :(

which lls did ya get :p


----------



## anothersquish

I actually decided to get the pinky blues one and I do not care if my OH hates it because its got bits of pink in it, at least its bright and vibrant unlike the mini lala! 
This is the wonky stitching on mine:
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/Minilalastitching003.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/Minilalastitching002.jpg
I know its only a little error but these things cost £18 each!


----------



## sezzlebum

id be fuming just over the colour chick let alone the stitching :(

i got the plums night nappy in the lls :D


----------



## CountingDown

There must be something in the air with that print as I have just opened mine up and there are brown marks under the left tab.


----------



## MummyKaya

Great, that does look poor, for £18 quid you deserve much better than that. My other two have faded with a few washes you'd think they'd last longer. I have two on the way (kooky kalidescope and funky fleur de lis) so I'm not really looking forward to they're arrival so much now! What has Alix said?


----------



## anothersquish

Waiting to hear from her, feel bad as its not her fault and she has always been amazing sorting stuff out but this nappy really does make me want to cry (how sad am I!)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Aww squish :hugs: 

It doesn't look much like the pic to me, and for the price the stitch quality should be much better xx


----------



## MummyKaya

I'll cry too if mine are the same!


----------



## Rachel_C

That's such a shame :( It's still a nice nappy but disappointing that it doesn't look like the pictures. I bet Alix wasn't too impressed either if she was sent the photos that went on the website but then got those nappies!


----------



## 4boys4years

i quite like it but agree they'd be better bolder and brighter...what are LLS?


----------



## sezzlebum

luscious little somethings :)


----------



## anothersquish

LLS=pretty 

This is what I consoled myself with 
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/pinkbluesday-m-b.jpg


----------



## twiggy56

This is so funny me and claire did a joint order for the new LaLa's and they've totally mucked it up?

Instead of two of the white with orange flowers we've got 2 of the Blue flowers?

she forgot claires wetbag and moo itti....PLUS claire said the black with pink flowers she got is horrid :nope:

Oh dear


----------



## Blob

Oh no i'm so worried about getting mine now :nope:

Although i do still quite like the picture of that nappy...the only one though :dohh:


----------



## purpledahlia

yep mine are HORRIBLE. I really am not happy.

It wasnt the Moo they forgot but the huggalus and they sent the wrong nappy for Laura, so now i have two of the blue and this disgusting black and pink wetbag. It looks GREY, like its seriously sun faded... Im going to get them all out now and check the stitching..


----------



## purpledahlia

ill take some pictures too


----------



## twiggy56

claire- is the white & orange flowers one nice?


----------



## sezzlebum

claire is that the fleur de lis?


----------



## purpledahlia

Laura tbh i dont think u would really like the orange in person, you can see it on sunday if your still coming, its not that bright, the blue is honestly nicer. Ive got pictures theyre uploading, 

The black and pink one you cant tell how dull it is in the picture so i took a picture of it inbetween the taxi circles and black damask... WAIT till you see the difference in the black. SO dissapointing, i thouht it would be really dramatic dark black and bright pink, its like their ink was running out or something!!


----------



## MummyKaya

Oh no your having a laugh

I've ordered those two :dohh:


----------



## purpledahlia

ok the black and pink, with the camera flash on and off

https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/695104/20100529/154916.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/695104/20100529/154927.jpg

The blue ones with the flash on and off,

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/695104/20100529/155035.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/695104/20100529/155046.jpg


the white - flash on and off
https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/695104/20100529/155057.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/695104/20100529/155127.jpg


The black one inbetween the Taxi circles and the black damask.

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/695104/20100529/155346.jpg

NONE of them are as bright as the old ones, the colour is not vibrant at all. 
I think the blue one is as bright as the tendril aqua but the other 2 arent. 
I got money as a gift to get some of these and im so gutted, tempted to return the lot :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mummy_mi

Yeah they just look faded/washed out, the blue one looks like nicest/brightest. I'd deff be returning if I had got them, compared to the old ones they just look bland!! xx


----------



## MummyKaya

What the...????

That last pic of the fleur de lis is shocking in comparison! :dohh:

Stop teasing me with that black damask and just hurry up and sell it please? :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah, i emailed them about returning a blue for another white which i had originally said i wanted! But tbh i think im gonna return them. The more i look at them the more unhappy with them i am.


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah the comparison is BALLS, i dont even want it. im going to email again right now.

Laura what would you like to do get tthe blue swapped or returned ?


----------



## MummyKaya

What a let down...they were almost becoming my favorite nappy until this


----------



## MummyKaya

Ithink the blue one looks good though, and the white


----------



## purpledahlia

s'ok laura ot your reply on FB, away to email now!


----------



## twiggy56

Claire just do a return- im not in LOVE with the white...its pretty but for 18 quid i can get waaaay prettier


----------



## purpledahlia

The white is OK but the orange isnt as bright as i think it should be. The orange also looks faded


----------



## twiggy56

And that comparison shot is SHOCKING.


----------



## anothersquish

you can really tell the difference when the black is next to the others.
Its such a shame as I love my taxi circles one.
Mines being sent back.


----------



## CountingDown

I think the blue one looks ok but the others look so faded :(


----------



## anothersquish

Claire, are any of the colours bleeding into each other on yours? the green bleeds into the orange in several places on mine, wondered if that was the case on other colours too?


----------



## Blob

:( they are not as nice at all :cry:

I would swap them for some issys Claire they are really nice :thumbup:


----------



## twiggy56

haha sarah thats exactly what I told claire to do with mine! Swap it for a new issy....but will just get a refund for whenever they come in


----------



## Blob

Yea the ones i got are really gorgeous so i cant wait to see what the V2s look like :) 

GAWD i'm so gutted been so so exited to get the issys :cry:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

omg... that comparison pic is a shocker!!! 

Poor Alix, what a stress! Tbh, I'd email mini lala too and let them know what you think.


----------



## purpledahlia

I might do that femme!

I will check about the colour running..

I so want the white owls but theres none left i already emailed this morning about it, i was told i was one of their best customers aswell.. they wont think that now after complaining.. (although i did say i know its not their fault about the colour, however it is their fault for sendin me the wrong nappy!) :(

im going to cry in a corner


----------



## purpledahlia

Cant see any colour running however there is a few areas on one of the blues which has white where the ink hasnt coloured the material at all and is a bit blotchy. The lines on all of them are definately not as clear cut as the old. Do you think maybe they moved to a cheaper printin company or something?!?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Certainly looks like they've been cutting corners... I was going to get a funky fleur too!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

That comparison picture is awful! :shock:


----------



## purpledahlia

:nope:


----------



## Blob

Alix said they have a new guy working sending the nappies out, she said he doesnt get why we get so worked up by it all :haha: But think she's trying to sort it out...she seems sooo stressed just now.


I just went and ordered some of the old ones :cry: I love them so much and if they all sell out and we're left with the crappy new ones i'll be gutted :(


----------



## MummyKaya

Poor Alix she's been having it from all angles lately. I had a little moan a few days ago too... (but in a nice way!)

Still can't believe how crap they look :cry:


----------



## bubbles

Wow this has really put me off buying any of these :( such a shame as they look so pretty


----------



## purpledahlia

My last emails have been from sophie, maybe shes new and packed the order wrong or something, who knows. im really gutted though. If id known i wouldnt of got it and then wouldnt of missed out on the white owls issy :cry:


----------



## 4boys4years

i quite like the subdued colours :blush: shame they're all girly


----------



## Blob

Will there not be owl issy V2s??? Am pretty sure she will...she's meant to be getting them in any day now me thinks??


----------



## purpledahlia

I dunno! That was what i was asking and didnt get a straight answer on it so im not sure.. She was chatting and telling me about the inserts and didnt say........ i HOPE SO tho!


----------



## tinkerbellkir

Wow that comparison pic is shocking!!

I had a look at these glad i didnt order any now.

The subdued colours in themselves arent too much of a problem but if your a mini lala customer you're going expect the same brightness as the others so its right you'd be dissapointed.

I always hate complaining but when you are paying for it, we shouldnt feel bad, its our money and we should get what we expected :)

x


----------



## twiggy56

she said in June sarah- im going to get a refund on the LaLa and go get issys instead for sure...

there are about 6 minky ones i want but i'l probably limit myself to 3 due to the pennies...

i think there is owls in the V2s...i dislike the owls....and remember thinking 'Whats with all these ruddy owls!!!'


----------



## Blob

I know but she also said she was hoping they would arrive the same time as the mini lalas were going out.. so early June :) 
:lol: I LOVE the owls Laura... i hate lots of the other ones though :wacko:


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: ruddy owls haha!

I just like the white one!! :D

Im going to wait (again) till june for issys, ive been waiting ages for these thats why im annoyed. they get the order wrong AND the colour is shocking! I think i will write to MiniLaLa themselves,


----------



## sezzlebum

i think Alix needs to check out what shes getting, its one thing being shown a photograph of a product and agreeing but all people had to go off for these lalas were digital images, then it would help with the stress of peed of customers


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I think the problem is... the original lalas were such great quality that there was no reason not to trust that these would be any different. Plus, people bought them on that same pretence so are as guilty as Alix of trusting them based on the original model. 

*Big Alix fan over here*


----------



## Blob

Teehee me also... Its really sad that they just are not the same quality...though i love the new label :dohh:


----------



## sezzlebum

ooh im not slating alix lol i think shes great, i just think rather than going off digital images, proper sample photos should have been supplied,

one of the reasons i stopped meself lol


----------



## Blob

It didnt sound like you were :hugs: Yea it was a shame they didnt have any 'real' photos :nope:


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah should of been real photos provided from australia, Its not her fault the colour is so bad, but then if i was them i probably wouldnt of been happy to supply those new ones to my customers, Maybe its just a bad batch who knows


----------



## twiggy56

i think everyone would have bought them anyway even if their promotional images had been released for the pre-sale as the original ones were so good, even if they looked slightly faded in the pics you would have most probably shrugged it off as down to shitty images...

its all down to Mini La La reducing their quality....tut tut, shoddy work for such pretty nappies :nope:


----------



## sezzlebum

tbh the only one that tempted me was the black n pink one, it looked gorjuss on the wetbag pic so even the photos can be decieving


----------



## Blob

Yea the wetbag did look good too :dohh:


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah the photos were decieveing, and it is all the fault of the company trying to get them made cheaper no doubt! The first batch were amazing quality! 

btw sez did you get my FB, got the CT replacement FINALLY for you


----------



## sezzlebum

oooh no claire fab i go n nosey :hug:


----------



## MummyKaya

Twiggy I did think the pics looked faded but put it down to exactly that, shitty images :dohh:

Alix has always seemed lovely and helpful, just always really busy. And with all these stock/orders coming in at once it must be pretty hectic :wacko:


----------



## sezzlebum

i swear im having no luck with cushies, they fit great, but soo shoddily made {shakes head}


----------



## anothersquish

I have contacted mini lala directly, via email and on their FB page (public LOL) about it. 

Alix has done a photo shoot with the Mini lalas thats shes going to upload as soon as she can so that people can ee the actual prints as they REALLY look.


----------



## twiggy56

](*,)

cant get any good quality fluff these days!!!!!


----------



## purpledahlia

I forgot to attach my comparison pic to my email and tried to send again and her email thing is full, user quota thingy. Im going to contact mini la la aswell, is their email on the FB page?


----------



## Lunaty

sezzlebum said:


> i swear im having no luck with cushies, they fit great, but soo shoddily made {shakes head}

funny you should mention that! I have a old style bumblebee and it is soooo much better then the new print ones! :nope:

More bamboo and better stitching, no real printed look on the outside and the inside fleece is so much better then the newer ones... :growlmad:


----------



## Blob

Have you seen the pics on the Auz site?? 

https://www.minilala.com.au/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=1373&idcategory=2

Do you think it was a shit batch or photoshopping??


----------



## purpledahlia

well those are the images i chose from, and its just computer images so not real. probably werent made then.. no idea if theyre meant to be bright or if theyre meant to be more subdued, but they just look old now!


----------



## Blob

I meant the three at the bottom actually being worn.. i know we saw one of them on C&C but i never saw the last one and it looks bright :nope:


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah but i think its still computerized!


----------



## Jetters

purpledahlia said:


> https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/695104/20100529/155346.jpg



Wow- how disappointing is that! I'd be so upset :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

i have ome pics from alix (c&c) if anyone wants to see them ...:( i got mine today and it is just shoddy :( not impressed at all :( apparently its cos they are printed onto polyester rather than cotton?!?


----------



## anothersquish

I managed to get this picture of some of the colour bleeding:
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/Theo28thMay058.jpg


----------



## henny

thats not good at all! would have expected that on seconds (a bad batch going cheap- i think thats what i mean :haha:)


----------



## Jetters

That's even worse!! Faded prints, shoddy stitching and colour runs. Not good at all.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Polyester? Well, definitely cutting corners then...


----------



## anothersquish

apparently to stop wicking....though they didnt wick anyway.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Hmh, they did for me. But that's the stupidly thin inserts...


----------



## anothersquish

Though Id rather have a cotton that wicked than one of these polyester things...ick.


----------



## Blob

Have you heard anything from mini lala??


----------



## anothersquish

nope....


----------



## Blob

Gawd you would have thought they would have been right on there from the FB page :shock:


----------



## anothersquish

I posted the pics on the FB page so they couldnt ignore it....maybe they just arent looking at anything over the weekend. Might get some sort of response Mon/Tues


----------



## Blob

Pffft they SO would have been on to it... I wonder if they are trying to figure things out with Alix??


----------



## saraendepity

anothersquish said:


> Though Id rather have a cotton that wicked than one of these polyester things...ick.

yeah i agree.....the new inserts are defo better tho ...shame about the rest eh :cry:


----------



## MummyKaya

Mine still havn't arrived and I got the dispatched notice Thurs. Stuff normally gets to me pretty quick from C&C.
Although I'm hardly anxiously awaiting they're arrival! :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

Omg i can't belive that bleeding on the prints that is not on for something that is about £18


----------



## Blob

Mine havent come either :dohh: Though our postie just didnt turn up today :sulk:


----------



## thechaosismex

Still haven't recieved mine although my postie is a noob and I never get parcels anymore. Seeing that pic though makes me unexcited now :(


----------



## CountingDown

I have just had a quick look at the mini lala page and someone has posted about how much they like the kaliedascope (sp?) print :wacko:


----------



## Blob

Hmmmm yea have they also removed the photos and comments??


----------



## anothersquish

they have removed comments and photos.
I HAVE emailed them but Im going to resend it, probably send a new one every hour til I get a reply. I am SERIOUSLY pissed off.


----------



## Blob

Yea it was a bit bad removing them... people have to deal with negative feed back :nope:

Has Alix replied to you??


----------



## Rachel_C

Deleted by Rachel_C.


----------



## anothersquish

Alix has been great, I imagine shes off til tuesday now but Im sending the nappy back for a refund, cant fault Alix at all.

Sadly I can fault mini lala themselves, not only have the provided a shit product but have seen fit to censor anyone who has anything negative to say. Not even the decency to send a message via facebook apologising and asking me to contact them...no...they just deleted everything and posted a bitchy message to the wall. Disgusted. 
I certainly wont EVER be buying a mini lala again!


----------



## CountingDown

:growlmad: That is shocking, I cant believe they have removed them. It seems they dont want their reputation tarnished but then they should not sell shoddy, faded print nappy's!


----------



## Blob

Pfft i would be writing that on their FB hun... 

_not only have the provided a shit product but have seen fit to censor anyone who has anything negative to say. Not even the decency to send a message via facebook apologising and asking me to contact them...no...they just deleted everything and posted a bitchy message to the wall. Disgusted. 
I certainly wont EVER be buying a mini lala again! _


----------



## anothersquish

ahaha Ive said something similar but without the word "shit" in it
and I said it stronger in email too :rofl: 

Oh and LOL rachel....like it !


----------



## 4boys4years

wow i just had a look, that's really bad form :( to remove your comments is one thing but to do it without the decency to email you stinks! Ah well that's one nappy off my wishlist!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

That's awful. I certainly won't be buying from them xx


----------



## Rachel_C

Deleted by Rachel_C.


----------



## MummyKaya

anothersquish said:


> Alix has been great, I imagine shes off til tuesday now but Im sending the nappy back for a refund, cant fault Alix at all.
> 
> Sadly I can fault mini lala themselves, not only have the provided a shit product but have seen fit to censor anyone who has anything negative to say. Not even the decency to send a message via facebook apologising and asking me to contact them...no...they just deleted everything and posted a bitchy message to the wall. Disgusted.
> I certainly wont EVER be buying a mini lala again!


Go Jo!!
That's just awful, so disappointed in them, feel like writing on there myself but as mine havnt Actually arrived yet, I better wait and see what they're like! (although I'm not expecting them to be any different)
it's the fact she hasn't bothered to get in touch with you, except delete the critism that's making my blood boil. And who are all these people posting they like them! Have they been paid to say that?!
What a let down, what a joke, and to think minilala was becoming my favorite nappy!!!!


----------



## twiggy56

OMG. Thats so f*cking disgusting....they remove your post- request you email them- which you (very politely and reasonably) adhere to....and they dont have the decency to follow-through on _*their*_ request?! Its so unprofessional.

Outrageous.

SO disappointed. In their quality and in their treatment of their customers :nope:


----------



## purpledahlia

Im raging too. Disgusted. Had no mail from them yet, so i will write a not so polite one now


----------



## thelilbump

gosh i am shocked to read this!


----------



## Lunaty

CountingDown said:


> I have just had a quick look at the mini lala page and someone has posted about how much they like the kaliedascope (sp?) print :wacko:

I think they have never seen the old prints / quality.. if i didnt know they were so much better i would have probably thought the new ones were good too :dohh:


----------



## Blob

I quite like the feel of the new ones i have to say, the material is quite nice... and i think if you dont put them against the old ones it is a nice nappy on its own :shrug: Just disapointing for how nice the old ones were?


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah i know what you mean, I still think i wouldnt want the black even if it was my first mini la la, its just baaaaaad


----------



## dizzy65

awe


----------



## CountingDown

Lunaty said:


> CountingDown said:
> 
> 
> I have just had a quick look at the mini lala page and someone has posted about how much they like the kaliedascope (sp?) print :wacko:
> 
> I think they have never seen the old prints / quality.. if i didnt know they were so much better i would have probably thought the new ones were good too :dohh:Click to expand...

Yeh I see what you mean, I actually like the prints on both the nappies I have but they just look so faded!! My o/h has no interest in nappies what so ever and I didnt even need to open my mouth and he said they looked really faded :shrug:


----------



## purpledahlia

I've not had a reply yet. from anyone :(


----------



## Lunaty

I must say im very unimpressed with how the have handled the complaints!
Very irritated they havent come back to you either :growlmad:

Note to self: do not behave like this when you have your customers come to you wotha complaint, and check your own bloody stock before selling!


----------



## purpledahlia

Lunaty what time is it in that part of the world? I sent the second email last night at about 9pm?


----------



## anothersquish

TBH I wouldnt be impressed if it were my first one :rofl: I dont expect colour bleeding and stitch faults on an £18 nappy. I also dont expect a company to behave the way mini lala has so far either.


----------



## purpledahlia

have you had a reply?


----------



## anothersquish

Nope.


----------



## purpledahlia

:gun: :gun:


----------



## anothersquish

haha, my sentiments exactly. They not too busy to go on FB and remove stuff but they ARE too busy to reply to emails *sigh*


----------



## Lunaty

purpledahlia said:


> Lunaty what time is it in that part of the world? I sent the second email last night at about 9pm?

10.20pm but Australia is about 3 hours back so now it should be around 7.20pm there...


----------



## purpledahlia

So no chance of a reply today then


----------



## anothersquish

Id say dont expect a reply before tomorrow morning at the earliest.


----------



## Lunaty

they are probably setting up a automated response to this issue.. hahaha


----------



## purpledahlia

well their facebook page might be getting more comments then! HA


----------



## anothersquish

I think if I dont get a reply by tomorrow morning Im gonna start tagging them on photos and comments


----------



## Lunaty

sight they will probably just delete those too and who know maybe even ban you formthe fan page ... :dohh:


----------



## purpledahlia

or block, but really i will just make another acc :rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

Well i dont think you'd be all that bothered being banned seeing as you're not really a 'fan' of MLL anymore anyway! :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

I just want to cry thinking about it cos they are LITTERALLY my favourite nappy :(


----------



## twiggy56

its a good idea about tagging squish- good way around it. Even though they can still delete the posts...

claire you really should upload the comparison one- that really shows the difference in quality- they cant ignore that!


----------



## purpledahlia

i attached it to the email.. i might put it on FB too


----------



## twiggy56

I think that photo is really effective...made me jump back and realize how bad the comparison was...

I say if they dont have the decency to reply to you in email (like *they* asked) then upload and tag to FB :gun:


----------



## purpledahlia

done


----------



## Lunaty

lol i just saw the post wonder what they are gonna do now ;)


----------



## Blob

Ignore it prob and keep deleating :( that's shocking for a business


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Have they sent anyone a reply yet? xx


----------



## purpledahlia

:nope: But what time is it there?


----------



## Lunaty

it's almost 7 in the morning in Aussie


----------



## purpledahlia

ooh so they will be at work soon im guessing?!?


----------



## twiggy56

might get one during the night then claire?


----------



## thelilbump

yea i imagine so


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah maybe, altho really if its almost 9am i should get one soon.. but i doubt i will


----------



## thelilbump

tbh i thought they started work early because they finish early due to the hot weather conditions but i might be wrong


----------



## purpledahlia

so what time is it now? Well the picture is still on FB...


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Anything yet? xx


----------



## anothersquish

I am bloody FURIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is the email response from mini lala I got today and I tell you I am seething, they will be glad they are based in Aus and not within driving distance I tell you!!!

*Hi Joanne,

I'm sorry that you are not happy with the quality of your nappy, however the way you have gone about trying to find resolution is quite extreme and upsetting. It was quite shocking to have people let me know that you had posted things all over my Facebook wall without even emailing me first. If you want to go around posting these types of things, so be it, but that is not the place for it.

Regarding the nappy, these are polyester outers, not cotton. The colours aren't as vibrant, but the functionality better.

This is in fact an issue that you should have taken up with the store that you bought from. Please do that.

Kind Regards,
Carli*

Im writing a reply...not a polite one!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:shock:

:growlmad:

What the hell kind of reply is that?!


----------



## MummyKaya

I thought you did email first?
Is that it??? 'this is an issue you should have taken up with the store you brought them from. Please do that.' WTF????!!!!!


----------



## Bayleaf

OutBLOODYragious. Is she nuts?!


Argh, Squish I'm fuming with you. What a silly cow.


----------



## anothersquish

I had emailed first....she just didnt reply!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

*shakes head*

How is shoddy stitching and colour run C&C's fault? xx


----------



## purpledahlia

Ive sent TWO emailes and not had a reply!!!!!!!!!!!! were in the UK... They are the company and Facebook is the only/best way for us to contact them when they ignore emails!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyKaya

Ooo squish would love to be a fly on the wall when you write your next email!
Great customer service, NOT!!!!


----------



## anothersquish

Not very polite email has been sent probably get a reply saying Im mean and I made her cry..tough.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Let us know what she says xx


----------



## 4boys4years

wow not very professional regardless of whether you posted to her facebook or emailed first. If her customer service was any good she would have responded when she removed your comments whether that was the first she knew or not. If she'd answer her emails she wouldn't have had any problem with facebook :roll: 

i've decided i'm only going to buy preloved minlalas, i certainly won't be throwing any business her way!


----------



## becstar

That is outrageous - how is it Alix's fault that the new nappies are rubbish?

I can't find the facebook page - I wanna see!! Can someone post a link?


----------



## TTC4No3

That reply is outrageous; omg I'd be fuming!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Wow, so rude... not even a hint of an apology!


----------



## sezzlebum

nice blame the faults of the fabric on the shop you bought it from {rolls eyes}

maybe she should go back to the fabric supplier she hired to produce her fabrics, these were her own designs so she should have gone to a decent fabric printer

google polyester prints and ya can see not all colouring is as faded, you get what you pay for


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Well, that's just it... there's no need to be 100% poly, as a 50% poly and 50% cotton blend is just as effective at preventing wicking, so even if she wasn't talking crap about the polyester she's definitely cutting corners. Plus, people are paying £18 for a substandard product. 

The customer isn't always right, IMO, but companies should take all feedback graciously. The mark of a good company is how they resolve complaints, Alix is second to none in this field. So, failing even getting a decent response to a complaint, the best thing you can really do is vote with your feet and give MiniLala no further business.


----------



## Caz-x

What I am trying to work out is how it's C&C's fault that the stitching & printing is crap?? Call me stupid, but isn't that the manufacturers problem??:shrug:. That reply is just terrible, especially after they didnt reply to emails sent to them regarding this issue, & to take the comments off facebook is just wrong.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I don't think she meant that it's C&Cs fault, just that you need to go through them for your refund. BUT, that sort of negates that MiniLala themselves should take on board feedback from dissatisfied customers.


----------



## Caz-x

FemmeEnceinte said:


> I don't think she meant that it's C&Cs fault, just that you need to go through them for your refund. BUT, that sort of negates that MiniLala themselves should take on board feedback from dissatisfied customers.

Agreed, they can't only accept praise & wipe any unhappy comments. They'd have been better replying to the comments on facebook showing that they are taking them onboard & paying attention & caring what people think rather than delete them which has infuriated people & made it worse if you ask me.*sighs*, silly people.


----------



## hopeandpray

i just read through this whole thread and how this company behaved is disgraceful!


----------



## Blob

Gawd thats awful :shock: they have no idea how to deal with customers :nope:

I have to say that i do like the new prints and am really happy with mine... 

But thats shocking :( I really hope your email was good squish :hugs:


----------



## MummyKaya

Mine arrived today and they are ok. No colour runs or stitch faults. The funky fleur is really faded though and probably too girlie for my little man but I'm liking the kalediscope. Has she replied squish? Actually I very much doubt it as it's probably midnight there! And I doubt she would whatever the time is, didn't it take 3days for the last reply?!


----------



## thechaosismex

Its shoddy, looking at their previous deisgns and to these new ones its quite shoddy. If she wanted people not to complain maybe they should of provided some real pictures instead of sample pictures and people could of made their mind up that way. But I am completely let down by my 2 new lalas and will deffo be returning as I expected them to be so much better!!


----------



## MummyKaya

what ones did you get Chaos?


----------



## Blob

See i like mine and my OH said he thinks the pictures do look like they are more faded...but i totally think they should have had proper photos rather than drawings :nope:


----------



## purpledahlia

If you look closely the colour isnt put on as well tho. Theres patchy bits all over all of mine! 

And im more pissed off now because ive had no reply from them at all, facebook or email, AND ive not had a reply from C&C about the wrong order, invoice says 2x petal and that didnt arrive. :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

If its any help i got an email reply from them from an email i sent on Sat


----------



## Blob

Hmmm yea i have had emails from C&C yesterday and today but was from mathew and nicola?


----------



## purpledahlia

Ive written on both FB pages about the emails... i sent two to both of them and not 1 reply


----------



## MummyKaya

Alix only replied to my message I sent last Thurs on Sat night...She said shes currently moving the business to new premises so shes probably all over the place :wacko:

But as for MiniLala's service, absolute PANTS!!!!


----------



## thechaosismex

MummyKaya said:


> what ones did you get Chaos?

fleur and kaleidoscope :( my friend really likes them but I guess she doesnt know what lalas were like, so I might just sell them to her and get another v2 Tots bots :D


----------



## MummyKaya

ahhh, I chose those prints aswell..
I love the Totsbots have a couple of their V1s but quite disappointed with the V2s lack of boy prints!


----------



## purpledahlia

Ah well if shes moving premesis then she will be busy, but theres other people checking the emails.. they could just say they have recieved them and will get Alix to reply when she can... 

Anyone wanna buy a blue with yellow flowers Mini LaLa???? or Fluer???


----------



## sezzlebum

i give ya a fiver claire :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl:


----------



## CountingDown

I am lost for words......


----------



## flubdub

I know this is an old thread, but I came across it on Google. Im just wondering, why is everyone on this thread 'Inactive' now?? Was it like a Mini Lala curse? :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

I guess people move on and dont post as much :)


----------



## jen1604

It's not to be talked of ;) 

There was a huge argument over the natural parenting section a while ago and quite a few people got banned/ made the decision to leave :flower:


----------



## flubdub

jen1604 said:


> It's not to be talked of ;)
> 
> There was a huge argument over the natural parenting section a while ago and quite a few people got banned/ made the decision to leave :flower:

Ah ok, I get ya :winkwink:


----------



## sugarpuff

'twas the mass exodus of 2010, the majority of them are on another website now (which i would like to mention but would get told off !)


----------



## kawaiigirl

Flubdub were you googling the mini lalas for wicking after last nights discussion?


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> Flubdub were you googling the mini lalas for wicking after last nights discussion?

:rofl: Yeah!

Have also come across a thread started by admin made after the "exodus" :haha: and have kind of got the jist.
I miss all the excitement!


----------



## Jetters

let's not talk about it on this thread anymore- leave old demons to rest :) xx


----------



## flubdub

:thumbup:


----------



## Blob

Not everyone is ;)


----------



## vhal_x

i don't have any ML's and certainly won't be getting any after all of this! :nope: xx


----------



## mommy43

blimey i just read all that n i thought minilalas were popular :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

I wasn't about on the forum till later. Wish I knew there was a new pattern Mini Lala support group at the time. I remember being so disappointed with the faded prints when they arrived.


----------



## tannembaum

I thought there were new mll prints out till I realised this was an old thread :(


----------



## Farie

My prints are really faded, Ive only pre-washed once :sad1: I'm not using cloth at the mo as we are out of the house, I didn't realise they were meant to be so much brighter and less 'runny'. 
Shame really as I actually prefer my Tutto's and would have exchanged them!


----------

